# 160 db's



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

This is my friend's competition vehicle with it's newest set-up.
The goal is 160 db. 
It's gonna be close.
































































It's about 80% together. A few loose ends to tie up here and there, but it is playable and able to test. Hope to get it metered soon. It is ridiculously loud.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

insane 
lol


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

wow! are those windows bullet proof? lol


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

What meter are you using? Also, is that at the dash or the floor? I have seen systems close to that only doing lower to mid 150s, so 160 is gonna be difficult but attainable with a lot of tweaking and playing around. Those Digital Design subs are monsters at SPL. The system I saw was 4 18" TREO SSXs powered by 4 Autotek mx5000 amps in a Suburban, which hit 158 at its peak.

Funny though, he spends huge amounts of $$ on the subs and then chose to run Polk front stage? Would have picked something better, but in reality with those subs going, you wont really hear too much front stage


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very cool. what else does he have planed for it? any cosmetics? a nice 2inch drop would look cool alot with a taste full kit. maybe just some fender flares (i noticed the holes in the fenders already  ) just dont let him get any ugly altezza lights.....they always look out of place. i say smoke the stocks :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that is awesome.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Azgrower said:


> What meter are you using? Also, is that at the dash or the floor?


Not sure which meter will be used just yet, but they go by the db drag rules, so I'll assume at the dash for the reading. 



Azgrower said:


> Funny though, he spends huge amounts of $$ on the subs and then chose to run Polk front stage? Would have picked something better, but in reality with those subs going, you wont really hear too much front stage


Actually those are all Bostons in the doors. 2 sets of Z6 components and one pair of Pro 60's (the blue coned ones). A US Amps 600 is running both sets of Z6's, while each Pro 60 gets a bridged US Amps 200x. Under normal listening levels, it sounds pretty damn good, but when you're leaning on it hard, the bass just takes over. 



pete? said:


> very cool. what else does he have planed for it? any cosmetics? a nice 2inch drop would look cool alot with a taste full kit.


He already had to redo the suspension to handle all the extra weight in the back. Each 15" DD is in it's own 5.5 cu. ft. chamber. He's got air bags all the way around and it tucks the 22's when fully dropped. The holes in the fenders are where the stock plastic fender flares were, but they rattled too much, so they were removed. He's leaving the holes in case he ever sells the truck for something bigger and has to return it to stock exterior.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

good sweet lord.


----------

